
Introducing AKS (managed Kubernetes) on Azure - slap_shot
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/introducing-azure-container-service-aks-managed-kubernetes-and-azure-container-registry-geo-replication/?cdn=disable
======
slap_shot
There is a large ecosystems of tools, frameworks, and companies that make it
easier to run Kubernetes outside of GKE, but for users (like myself) that
would rather just pay a cloud platform to handle all the work, this is great
step forward.

I'm eagerly waiting to hear AWS offering a fully managed Kubernetes service at
this year's re:invent

------
brusmx
I’ve been waiting for this!

------
ubikkibu
Wow, good stuff!

------
xizhabox
fantastic news!

